# 40mm Pams they always seem to be overlooked



## bhcb (Dec 13, 2012)

The smaller Pam's don't get much attention, but personally I think they look great, even better on the bracelet.

Anyone else have a 40mm Pam?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've got the same piece and posted this very comment a while back - this crew seems to favor 44s even calling the 298 a ladies watch. I totally disagree, it wears bigger and has sufficient bulk. I've got this and some larger ones and love them both. It's nice to be able to sneak this under a shirt cuff. I wear the 298 as a daily wearer to work. I bust out the 25 and 359 more for weekend wear.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont think they get overlooked they just make less models in 40mm than other sizes.

If anything they are rarer and more sought after.

I dont like the metal strap they look better on leather.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

There are fewer 40mm models,that's why they're not as popular as the 44mm models,simple as that
However in Asian country,the 40 mm are popular among those with smaller wrist


----------



## dew0991 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a PAM 50 and love the 40mm as well... Looking to get the bracelet from the newer PAM 298 though - do you all know if it fits a PAM 48/50?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

They should fit (theoretically) but to be sure,check the AD or boutique or better yet,send Pam an email (they rarely replies but you might get lucky...)
Personally,the biggest thing that attracted me to Pam is the rubber strap,I don't really like the clanking sound of the bracelet..


----------



## ubasst23 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would like one but they getting hard to find


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Depends on where you are,some shops are having trouble selling the 40 mm models,but in some shops,they're selling well,especially with the limited model range (48,49,50,241,244,298) if you're okay with thicker 1950 case,check 392 as well


----------



## TeaKay (Mar 17, 2012)

I would rather have gotten the 40mm myself, but the 392 had everything I wanted (minus a couple extra mm). The larger size wasn't that noticeable over the 48 I had also looked at.


----------



## RAD1OHEAD (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a 392 (42mm) as well and it's rather thick (top heavy) because of the 1950 case. Compared to my 44mm LW Hard Black II, the 392 looks bigger on the wrist. Never had a chance to try a 40 mm though. I wonder how it looks on the wrist :think:


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, I actually am getting close to buying a 40MM Panerai. I like the PAM48 and PAM244 models. However, the PAM244 face seems a bit too cluttered with the dual-time zone numbering (for my tastes).

Luminor Marina Automatic PAM00048 - Collection Luminor Base - Watches Officine Panerai

Luminor GMT PAM00244 - Collection GMT - Watches Officine Panerai

Also, has there ever been a sandwich dial 40MM? I would really like to get that. Thanks!


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, can someone kindly please tell me if there is or has ever been a sandwitch or sausage face dial 40mm Panerai? The current 40mm models seem like they have painted dials. Thanks!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

ng107 said:


> Hi, can someone kindly please tell me if there is or has ever been a sandwitch or sausage face dial 40mm Panerai? The current 40mm models seem like they have painted dials. Thanks!


All painted I believe


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

All painted all auto,your best bet if you want sandwich is 42 mm in either radiomir or luminor 1950 case shape (337,338,392 just to mention some model number in SS/Ti) also there is upcoming 514 in rad 1940 case


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I am not a fan of the 40 mills, IMO, Pams should stay 44 mm and above.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Well,not everyone have the wrist to pull off watches 44mm or above,for example I have a friend who wears pam 241 and rolex milgauss(along with some other watches),she's only 1,5ish m tall and has maybe 5-5,5 inch wrist but she likes big watches,she can pull off both watches nicely (the lugs do not hang beyond her wrist)


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Synequano said:


> Well,not everyone have the wrist to pull off watches 44mm or above,for example I have a friend who wears pam 241 and rolex milgauss(along with some other watches),she's only 1,5ish m tall and has maybe 5-5,5 inch wrist but she likes big watches,she can pull off both watches nicely (the lugs do not hang beyond her wrist)


Now if you are talking about women that is another story. I seen women wear the 40 mills and i think it is very sexy, but looks funny on men IMO. i tried the 40 mills but just felt wrong on my wrist, 44 mm feels right, even the 47 mm rad's felt comfy too for such a big watch.


----------



## gerzzzzz (Jun 1, 2012)

It's very difficult to go smaller size once you step up.

I was once wearing 39mm and I love it. Moved to first pam 44mm, and I'd never touch anything smaller. 
My next purchase after my first pam was 46mm Bell&Ross.

After few 44mm PAMs, next target is 372 which is 47mm.


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, not to get into an endless debate, but everyones tastes are different. I have a small wrist, am a guy, and will not wear anything larger than 40mm. The 40mm Panerais look massive on my skinny wrists, and I can barely even pull them off. However, I have seen larger panerais on guys with larger wrists, and they also look great. It is all relative...


----------



## Rippin (Jul 24, 2008)

PAM needs to re-issue the 062 model! 40mm, radiomir style, automatic movement, date function, white gold case (although I could go for it in SS)...mmmm yummy.


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

darby11 said:


> ... It's nice to be able to sneak this under a shirt cuff. I wear the 298 as a daily wearer to work. ...


Hi, I wanted to follow up on the above point. I tried a couple of Panerai 40mm watches yesterday. However, I forgot to wear a long sleeve shirt. I wanted to know whether 40mm Panerais can be worn with shirts and fit under the cuffs. Can someone confirm this? Also can a PAM 48 style watch be worn with a suit or dress clothes? Thanks!


----------



## Coern (Apr 25, 2012)

ng107 said:


> Hi, I wanted to follow up on the above point. I tried a couple of Panerai 40mm watches yesterday. However, I forgot to wear a long sleeve shirt. I wanted to know whether 40mm Panerais can be worn with shirts and fit under the cuffs. Can someone confirm this? Also can a PAM 48 style watch be worn with a suit or dress clothes? Thanks!


I think it depends on your cuff sizes. I've heard of paneristi tailoring their cuffs half an inch larger to accommodate their watches.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

ng107 said:


> Hi, I wanted to follow up on the above point. I tried a couple of Panerai 40mm watches yesterday. However, I forgot to wear a long sleeve shirt. I wanted to know whether 40mm Panerais can be worn with shirts and fit under the cuffs. Can someone confirm this? Also can a PAM 48 style watch be worn with a suit or dress clothes? Thanks!


yes - they fit but still require "managing" during the day. work great with suits / cuffs no problem. very versatile watch


----------



## f308gt4 (Feb 25, 2013)

I used to have a PAM 074, which is the chrono with the Zenith El Primero movement. Nice watch. The size meant that I could fit it under my shirt sleeves at work. I'm 5'5" with a 6.5" wrist, and the fit was perfect. I could pull off a 44mm PAM, but it won't fit under shirt sleeves, and would have to be a casual/weekend watch only. At some point, I may try to pick up a PAM 177...

I had since about 2005 or 6, and just recently sold it. Just got tired and wanted something different.

Unfortunately, since the 40mm's are not all that desirable, I took a hit on the sale price.

Here's an old pic:


----------



## leopardprey (Nov 29, 2006)

bhcb said:


> The smaller Pam's don't get much attention, but personally I think they look great, even better on the bracelet.
> 
> Anyone else have a 40mm Pam?


I agree, I think the 40mm Panerais with bracelets look great. I use to have one and jokingly called it a Datejust on Steroids.


----------



## dr427 (Jun 24, 2013)

Synequano said:


> Depends on where you are,some shops are having trouble selling the 40 mm models,but in some shops,they're selling well,especially with the limited model range (48,49,50,241,244,298) if you're okay with thicker 1950 case,check 392 as well


Excellent! You saved me some work on which are 40mm in size! My wife is really wanting one, but only in the 40mm (no bigger). I guess these are all Luminor Marina right?

Panerai 40mm Options:

PAM0048
PAM0049
PAM0050
PAM00241
PAM00244
PAM00298


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

dr427 said:


> Excellent! You saved me some work on which are 40mm in size! My wife is really wanting one, but only in the 40mm (no bigger). I guess these are all Luminor Marina right?
> 
> Panerai 40mm Options:
> 
> ...


They do other models in 40mm but not as many.

The 42mm Rad is very close to 40mm in terms of fit


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a 241 and ordered the all brushed SS old style brcelet for it:





































Works on a Mauser strap too!


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

*Desipite what others might say...*

... my only PAM is a L series 48 and I absolutely love it! It is as perfect as it gets for my 6.5" wrist. :-!


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Desipite what others might say...*



mt_hangglider said:


> ... my only PAM is a L series 48 and I absolutely love it! It is as perfect as it gets for my 6.5" wrist.


Hi, thanks for sharing these pictures, as that watch looks great.

I am debating between a PAM 298 and a PAM 244 GMT, and both are 40MM. I would welcome opinions and feedback on these watches, as I am still trying to decide which one to purchase. I am simply waiting for the 2014 models to come out in December. Thanks!

pam00298 Panerai Luminor Marina Automatic 40mm Mens Watch

pam00244 Panerai Luminor GMT 40mm Mens Watch


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

ng107 said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing these pictures, as that watch looks great.
> 
> I am debating between a PAM 298 and a PAM 244 GMT, and both are 40MM. I would welcome opinions and feedback on these watches, as I am still trying to decide which one to purchase. I am simply waiting for the 2014 models to come out in December. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Well,I cannot say which one is better because those two are quite different..298 is marina with metal bracelet,whereas 244 is GMT with strap

Which one do you need more? GMT or metal bracelet? Once you answer that question,you can easily decide which one you like

Regarding waiting for 2014 model,are you sure? The models has been announced and they don't have new 40 mm luminors (in fact all SEs are 47 mm),and if you wait too long,there will be another price increase..IIRC the price increase every April and October....

Edit: if I have to choose between only those two,I go for 244,because I simply don't like bracelet and I like GMT,but I may go further and try to find 159 because it has unique dots hour marker ala submersible models and being older it is going to be cheaper...


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

Synequano said:


> Regarding waiting for 2014 model,are you sure? The models has been announced and they don't have new 40 mm luminors (in fact all SEs are 47 mm),and if you wait too long,there will be another price increase..IIRC the price increase every April and October....QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Synequano, thanks for the feedback. I actually called the Panerai Boutique in San Diego and asked about the future of the 40MM watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

ng107 said:


> Synequano said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding waiting for 2014 model,are you sure? The models has been announced and they don't have new 40 mm luminors (in fact all SEs are 47 mm),and if you wait too long,there will be another price increase..IIRC the price increase every April and October....QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

Synequano
The models that will be unveiled in January 2014 will be released in late 2014 for the VIP and early 2015 for us ordinary folks said:


> Hi, okay I will get my watch this year then. I had one last request for forum members. As, I am leaning towards getting the PAM298, can owners of that watch or the PAM 50, kindly please post some pictures of their watches? Thanks!


----------



## raztoky (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am sorry, I have already posted this in a separate thread but I would like to ask in this dedicated 40mm section if there is some luminor marina 40mm with all polished case and not brushed.
My concern is that I bought one from a close friend (no books, no paper), I have checked through all forums about fake vs real and I was conviced it is real until I noticed that I was not able to find any mention about a all-polished case of a luminor marina 40mm.
Please could someone help me?

Many thanks


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Two possibilities to answer the question (I will not go to "is it fake" repertoire)
1.the watch was polished by person who doesn't know about Panerai hence everything was polished
2.back then Panerai actually made the all polished Pam 50

I'm not sure about the contemporary model,but I have 111E and even the CG is polished...Only the lever is brushed


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the original bracelet is stunning but a lack of micro adjustment meant I couldn't get a great fit when I owned my PAM50. 

Ive owned many PAMs from 48,50 to 312, 233 to 000, 112 and 005, not mentioning the Rads ive also had. The 40mm Luminors wear great but I always found that the 40mm ones look funny perspective wise. I think it's the case thickness vs diameter. 

I do think its great that OP really do have something for everybody.

Simply tho, Panerais are big watches hence the popularity of 44mm plus. It's just a watch that is meant to look and wear big!

panerais are fun, buy what you like and enjoy it I say!


----------



## Thewatchescollector (Aug 17, 2013)

I have probably one of the thinest wrist on this forum, so 40mm is limit for me, but here I am with my Luminor GMT 40mm.


----------



## accce (Sep 15, 2012)

RAD1OHEAD said:


> I have a 392 (42mm) as well and it's rather thick (top heavy) because of the 1950 case. Compared to my 44mm LW Hard Black II, the 392 looks bigger on the wrist. Never had a chance to try a 40 mm though. I wonder how it looks on the wrist :think:
> 
> View attachment 945155


It would look much better on your wrist.


----------



## accce (Sep 15, 2012)

RAD1OHEAD said:


> I have a 392 (42mm) as well and it's rather thick (top heavy) because of the 1950 case. Compared to my 44mm LW Hard Black II, the 392 looks bigger on the wrist. Never had a chance to try a 40 mm though. I wonder how it looks on the wrist :think:
> 
> View attachment 945155


It would look much better on your wrist.


----------



## dlack (Apr 26, 2010)

EL_Chingon said:


> I am not a fan of the 40 mills, IMO, Pams should stay 44 mm and above.


Why should they? Just because YOU'RE not a fan. What about small-wristed people who like the Pam style but not the added heft of the 44 compared with the 40mm, and would be much more comfortable in a 40mm? Should those people be deprived of the Pam experience because YOU don't like a 40mm?


----------



## dlack (Apr 26, 2010)

EL_Chingon said:


> I am not a fan of the 40 mills, IMO, Pams should stay 44 mm and above.


Why should they? Just because YOU'RE not a fan. What about small-wristed people who like the Pam style but not the added heft of the 44 compared with the 40mm, and would be much more comfortable in a 40mm? Should those people be deprived of the Pam experience because YOU don't like a 40mm?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

40mm pams do fit floppier on the wrist as luminors typically have same thickness as their bigger counterparts (due to same movt),I’d go for titanium 40mm pams like 168

Smaller Radiomir do fit well though,even the ones with heavier case as they often have thinner movt


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

dlack said:


> Why should they? Just because YOU'RE not a fan. What about small-wristed people who like the Pam style but not the added heft of the 44 compared with the 40mm, and would be much more comfortable in a 40mm? Should those people be deprived of the Pam experience because YOU don't like a 40mm?


You just responded to someones seven year old statement...

As far as 40mm... I had one cause I couldn't get use to the idea of a 44mm. I never jumped on the huge watch band wagon. I have a 7 inch wrist... I sold it after six months. For me the 40mm sits like crap on my wrist. Its thick and squatty. The 44mm actually looks and fits much better for me. The new 42 is really nice as well. Sits more balanced and looks better proportioned than the 40mm... I'd bet guys with small wrists will favor a 42 over a 40 if they try them both on. The 42 actually fits better and looks smaller due to the balance. The proportions of the 40mm are just wrong.


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Small wrist 42mm crew checking in.


----------



## dlack (Apr 26, 2010)

danimal107 said:


> You just responded to someones seven year old statement...
> 
> As far as 40mm... I had one cause I couldn't get use to the idea of a 44mm. I never jumped on the huge watch band wagon. I have a 7 inch wrist... I sold it after six months. For me the 40mm sits like crap on my wrist. Its thick and squatty. The 44mm actually looks and fits much better for me. The new 42 is really nice as well. Sits more balanced and looks better proportioned than the 40mm... I'd bet guys with small wrists will favor a 42 over a 40 if they try them both on. The 42 actually fits better and looks smaller due to the balance. The proportions of the 40mm are just wrong.


The seven-year-old comment certainly didn't get any smarter with age.

As for the 40mm vs 42mm, frankly the 40mm sits much more comfortably and is better proportioned on my 7 inch wrist, and looks great. Have owned the 42mm and found it too bulky for my diminutive wrist. Sold it within a month (the watch, not the wrist). The 40mm, however, is a keeper --- so long as some other 'must-have' doesn't come along and bump the Pam out of the lineup.


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Well your opinions on the 40mm are in the vast minority... And that's totally cool. If you like it rock on.... But why try to battle or correct people that don't like a 40mm on a seven year old thread? You dug up three 40mm threads 5+ years old and posted snide comments to people that do not agree with your opinion on how great the 40mm is. 

Wear your 40mm in good health my friend...


----------



## missalaire (Oct 29, 2016)

SuperOrbital said:


> Small wrist 42mm crew checking in.
> View attachment 15078375


Looks good. What size is your wrist?


----------

